# Green Neon Tetras



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody ever kept these guys? I've always heard of them but never seen them here at any of the LFS.

Pretty similar to regular Neons it looks like. Just More of a blue-green color instead of red.


----------



## josecatala (Feb 11, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> Anybody ever kept these guys? I've always heard of them but never seen them here at any of the LFS.
> 
> Pretty similar to regular Neons it looks like. Just More of a blue-green color instead of red.


Yes, I have 12 in a 15 gallon. They look pretty much as you stated. The ones I have stayed pretty small about an inch.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yah they're a little.smaller. I keep them and have found them to be hardier than reg. neons and much more attractive.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

I have 15 in my 20g. They're very similar to regular Neon Tetras, their colors change a lot - becoming more vibrant when schooling, turning on the lights in the morning, feeding them, and on darker substrate in general. They're sensitive when you first add them to a new tank, but then they're pretty hardy. They stay pretty small, and have a smaller, darker red stripe.

Anyway, I highly recommend them!


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I was never a fan of regular neons but was really struck by seeing a tank full of the green neons at my LFS. I couldn't take my eyes off of them. I purchased 7 of them along with some dwarf pencilfish which were the reason for my visit. Within a week I went back and got 7 more of the neons. So glad I did.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm thinking I might order some of these. I'm assuming they would more than likely school together with regular neons? And how are they in terms of schooling? Decent?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine are usually in loose groups but when I approach the tank, they come together in a tighter school. The dwarf pencilfish, who swim a little higher than the neons, will descend to their level and school right along with them.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

They school a lot better than my regular Neons did, but like Sue mine are in a loose group until something approaches them. If you had a bigger fish in with them I bet they'd school a lot more.

I forgot to mention, these fish really are omnivores - they sometimes pick at plants. Definitely not enough to notice, but whenever I see them doing it a bit too much, I drop in a spirulina flake, and they go nuts for it.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bumping this thread.

I am getting close enough to starting my 55 gallon that I'm starting to consider stocking.

I think I will want a large school of these... currently my LFS sells them for 3 for $10. I'm not sure if I'm liking that price, especially if I want a school of 20-30 of these. Maybe I can get a bulk deal.

Opinions on price?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Green neons are usually $2-3 per fish (usually $2 each) at my LFS. My LFS doesn't usually give bulk discounts unless they order a new shipment in, but some online places give bulk discounts. As for shipping, depending on the price, I just consider that as tax cost a local store would charge.
So the 3 for $10 is pretty pricey, but that may be a normal price in your area, I have no idea. Just shop around to see if that is a good deal in your area or not, and doesn't hurt to ask the LFS if they can order some for you at a bulk discount price.

Be sure to inspect the fish though, I have bought them before and accidently had a regular neon with them. I just felt a little bad about the sole neon, they do shoal together, but still.

To tell the greens apart from the regular neons and cardinals, is that the greens have their iridescent blue line run from their nose ALL the way to their caudal fin (tail fin), pretty much the whole lateral line. Where as regular neons and cardinals have their shorter iridescent blue line run from their nose to their "upper back".
The green neons also CAN/DO have some red on their bellies so it can be a little tricky confusing them with regular neons, but the blue line is the best distinct indicator.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Green neons are usually $2-3 per fish (usually $2 each) at my LFS. My LFS doesn't usually give bulk discounts unless they order a new shipment in, but some online places give bulk discounts. As for shipping, depending on the price, I just consider that as tax cost a local store would charge.
> So the 3 for $10 is pretty pricey, but that may be a normal price in your area, I have no idea. Just shop around to see if that is a good deal in your area or not, and doesn't hurt to ask the LFS if they can order some for you at a bulk discount price.
> 
> Be sure to inspect the fish though, I have bought them before and accidently had a regular neon with them. I just felt a little bad about the sole neon, they do shoal together, but still.
> ...


Thank you for all of that information!

We lost our "other" main LFS last year when they closed. So the place I went to might be enjoying a bit of a captive audience right now.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

msjinxd.com might have some - I ordered from her and she had suggested them to me. You might want to ask her, she's awesome. I don't think she's taking orders this week but she has good prices and she has VERY reasonable shipping. Fed Ex, actual charge. She will do 1 day or 2 day. 

I considered them too but I sure would like to see them in person.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

schnebbles said:


> I considered them too but I sure would like to see them in person.


Yeah... I'm pretty lucky because our LFS does have a very good selection... they had probably 50 of these guys in their own tank when I checked yesterday. 

I'll check her for pricing as well.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I work at a pet store and I should ask if we can get them. I'm stocked to 100% so I probably don't have room. I have espei rasborsas on the way from her. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

milbran220 said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> I am getting close enough to starting my 55 gallon that I'm starting to consider stocking.
> 
> ...


Honestly, IMO that's not that bad of a price. That's what they sell regular Neons for at my LFS. Well, the cheaper ones. They also have some that are 3 for 12.99 which is pretty pricey IMO. 3 for 10 isn't bad.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Which online vendors give bulk discounts?


----------



## dbest671 (Oct 18, 2015)

I got mine off eBay, from seller wetspotfish. I ordered a bunch of fish at once from them to help defer the shipping cost. I live in the boonies, and the closest fish store is two hours away. You will most likely get a better deal if you call them and not purchase through eBay, especially the shipping cost (at least that was the case for me). All the fish I ordered from them arrived healthy. To date, I have only lost one fish in the 2+ years I have them (ordered over 25 fish from them)

Edit, wasn't aware that ebay links are prohibited... weird.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> Honestly, IMO that's not that bad of a price. That's what they sell regular Neons for at my LFS. Well, the cheaper ones. They also have some that are 3 for 12.99 which is pretty pricey IMO. 3 for 10 isn't bad.


Yup... that's what I'm thinking now after checking a few online places.


----------

